# Microdermal piercing is coming out!



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey jus wondering if anyone can help me..

My micro dermal piercing has decided its starting to pop out and I have no idea what to do! I don't want to take it out so I need to see a piercer who can fix it for me, who the hell do I see over here in Dubai?!

Thanks for any advice.


----------

